# Accutrigger on Stevens 200 30-06?



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

I own a Stevens Model 200 chambered in 30-06. I'm sure most of you have heard that the trigger pull is pretty hard, and to tell the truth... it is. I dont mind the hard trigger pull besides the fact that it messes up the accuracy on the weapon.

So does anyone know if I can put a Savage Accutrigger on the Stevens rifle? It's just a Savage 110 but without the new trigger, so should'nt it work?

Thanks in advance :wink:

*Well I just found out that the Savage 110 didnt have an accutrigger... or does/did it? Can I put one on my Stevens?*


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Can someone help me with this question?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The best way to figure this out would be to contact Savage Arms, _not_ a gunsmith, first. If Savage tells you it's okay, then go ahead and find a good gunsmith to do it for you. You'll probably have to order a certain style of Accutrigger to fit and function properly, but if they say it can be done, jump in and go for it.

:sniper:


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Alright, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

IIRC, seems I read somewhere the AccuTrigger was not a drop in replacement because of the stock cutout but I'm not sure about that. On the other hand, two different articles I remember reading on the Stevens 200 said the trigger pull as right at 4 pounds on one and just a tad above 4 pounds on the other. That's actually not bad for a factory rifle and as already suggested a smith could work that trigger for you and probable for less than a replacement trigger.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The accutrigger will only fit on a rifle made for the accutrigger, both the stock and the action are shaped different. Contact these guys and they can fix you up with a new trigger.

Sharp Shooter Supply

huntin1


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah Huntin1 i've been there. I will take a look. Do you recommend a trigger?

Also I have heard that the trigger on the stevens 200 cant be adjusted, is this true or no?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure if the Stevens trigger can be adjusted, the older Savages can be, but are difficult, at least more difficult than the accutrigger.

The Sharpshooter triggers are great and I would recommend one.

huntin1


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, well if you dont mind telling me, which SSS trigger do you recommend?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You would have to contact Sharp Shooter Supply, I am not even sure that their trigger will fit the Stevens. I don't know if there are design differences between the Savage and the Stevens.

huntin1


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, well thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rifle Basix makes a couple replacement triggers for the Model 200. One adjusts from 1-3lbs and the other adjusts from 4oz - 3lbs. Does anyone have any experiance with these. Here is the link.

http://www.riflebasix.com/savage.html


----------

